# Physical Metallurgy and Advanced Materials, Seventh Edition



## هانى شرف الدين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

Physical Metallurgy and Advanced Materials, Seventh Edition ​





Physical Metallurgy and Advanced Materials, Seventh Edition
by R E Smallman, A.H.W. Ngan


ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750669063

ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750669061

Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann

Number Of Pages: 672

Publication Date: 2007-11-21 




Physical Metallurgy and Advanced Materials is the latest edition of the classic book previously published as Modern Physical Metallurgy & Materials Engineering. Fully revised and expanded, this new edition develops on its predecessor by including detailed coverage of the latest topics in metallurgy and material science. Intended for senior undergraduates and graduate students it emphasises the science, production and applications of engineering materials. It is suitable for all post-introductory materials science courses.Key Features:* Renowned coverage of metals and alloys, plus other materials classes including ceramics and polymers.*Updated coverage of sports materials, biomaterials and nanomaterials.*Covers new materials characterization techniques, including scanning tunneling microscopy (STM), atomic force microscopy (AFM), and nanoindentation.*Easy to navigate with *******s split into logical groupings: fundamentals, metals and alloys, nonmetals, processing and applications.*Detailed worked examples with real-world applications.*Rich pedagogy includes extensive homework exercises, lecture slides and full online solutions manual (coming​). 



http://mihd.net/9xu2veq


----------



## 7egzzzz (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من واضع الرابط الخاص بالكتاب التاكد من فاعليه هذا الرابط لانه لا يعمل عندي و ارجو من اي احد عنده هذا الكتاب ان يرفعه الي المنتدي لكي يستفيد منه الجميع , وشكرا


----------



## GeoOo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## mechakra (15 ديسمبر 2009)

where is the link brother ?? thank you


----------

